# Sono diventata l'altra



## Non Registrato (2 Ottobre 2012)

ciao a tutti...scrivo qui perchè sto vivendo una situazione paradossale che ogni giorno mi logora sempre di più ma non posso parlarne con nessuno...

sono diventata l'amante del mio ex. siamo stati insieme quasi 4 anni... lui mi ha lasciata quest'estate ma abbiamo comunque 
continuato a vederci...ho scoperto da poco che lui è fidanzato con una da 4 mesi..l'ho saputo entrando nel suo facebook, ci sto male perchè non posso dirgli che so tutto, non voglio perderlo..pur sapendo di essere "l'altra". e dire che una volta eravamo insieme ...ora sono la sua amante. 
vorrei staccarmi da lui una volta per tutte ma so di non farcela, ci ho già provato più di una volta...

aiutatemi datemi dei consigli su come affrontare questa cosa...


----------



## Spider (2 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao a tutti...scrivo qui perchè sto vivendo una situazione paradossale che ogni giorno mi logora sempre di più ma non posso parlarne con nessuno...
> 
> sono diventata l'amante del mio ex. siamo stati insieme quasi 4 anni... lui mi ha lasciata quest'estate ma abbiamo comunque
> continuato a vederci...ho scoperto da poco che lui è fidanzato con una da 4 mesi..l'ho saputo entrando nel suo facebook, ci sto male perchè non posso dirgli che so tutto, non voglio perderlo..pur sapendo di essere "l'altra". e dire che una volta eravamo insieme ...ora sono la sua amante.
> ...


... spetta, spetta

cioè tu sei la sua amante ma neanche sei stata informata che lui è impegnato?
sai di essere un'amante solo da te stessa?
fighissimo...
allora puoi permetterti tutto... anche di andare sotto casa sua.. o non so, a trovarlo sul lavoro.
prova, prova... 
4 anni sono tanti , mica si buttano cosi,
ma il tempo non fà la differenza.
 certo che per lui valgono meno di niente.


----------



## UltimoSangre (2 Ottobre 2012)

*R: Sono diventata l'altra*

Penso a qualcosa che non sia una frase fatta e ti rispondo

Mi verrebbe d dirti cerca di coperti più bene ma per l'appunto odio le frasi fatte.
Certo che se dopo quattro mesi il tuo ex già ha un'altra... auguri per la sua compagna...
Da quel che scrivi stai soffrendo...

Ma vorresti essere tu la compagna ufficiale sapendo il suo spirito.... libero?


----------



## Simy (2 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ... spetta, spetta
> 
> cioè tu sei la sua amante ma neanche sei stata informata che lui è impegnato?
> sai di essere un'amante solo da te stessa?
> ...



quoto!:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl:

vabbè io però l'amante di uno cosi non la farei mica sai?


----------



## UltimoSangre (2 Ottobre 2012)

*R: Sono diventata l'altra*

E io che tentavi dare una risposta seria


----------



## Simy (2 Ottobre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> E io che tentavi dare una risposta seria


non sei credibile....:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (2 Ottobre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> E io che tentavi dare una risposta seria


mettici più impegno...
sforzati.. qualcosa esce!


----------



## lunaiena (2 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao a tutti...scrivo qui perchè sto vivendo una situazione paradossale che ogni giorno mi logora sempre di più ma non posso parlarne con nessuno...
> 
> sono diventata l'amante del mio ex. siamo stati insieme quasi 4 anni... lui mi ha lasciata quest'estate ma abbiamo comunque
> continuato a vederci...ho scoperto da poco che lui è fidanzato con una da 4 mesi..l'ho saputo entrando nel suo facebook, ci sto male perchè non posso dirgli che so tutto, non voglio perderlo..pur sapendo di essere "l'altra". e dire che una volta eravamo insieme ...ora sono la sua amante.
> ...


Io per lo meno gli direi che sono al corrente della sua attuale relazione ...

Poi vedi la sua reazione ...
non dici niente altro e  da quello che risponde prendi tempo per pensare..


----------



## UltimoSangre (2 Ottobre 2012)

*R: Sono diventata l'altra*



Spider ha detto:


> mettici più impegno...
> sforzati.. qualcosa esce!


Meglio che non mi sforzo troppo ...
Ahahahahah


----------



## UltimoSangre (2 Ottobre 2012)

*R: Sono diventata l'altra*



Simy ha detto:


> non sei credibile....:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (2 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io per lo meno gli direi che sono al corrente della sua attuale relazione ...
> 
> Poi vedi la sua reazione ...
> non dici niente altro e  da quello che risponde prendi tempo per pensare..


..nel frattempo puoi sempre farti una canna!


----------



## Marina60 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ... spetta, spetta
> 
> cioè tu sei la sua amante ma neanche sei stata informata che lui è impegnato?
> sai di essere un'amante solo da te stessa?
> ...


:up::up::up::up:......


----------



## lunaiena (2 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..nel frattempo puoi sempre farti una canna!



Direi di no se giá sei confusa....
per fare certe cose e non cadere in dipendenze 
devi essere sempre consapevole di quello che stai facendo...

Il discorso é 
se fai le cose per divertimento , capriccio , provare adrenalina.. ecc..riesci a fermarti prima di incasinarti...
ma se le fai per non affrontare i problemi e così tutto sembra più bello, i problemi si ingrandiscono e prima o poi li devi 
affrontare...

Quindi sconsiglio canne ......
in questo caso ovvio:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (2 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Direi di no se giá sei confusa....
> per fare certe cose e non cadere in dipendenze
> devi essere sempre consapevole di quello che stai facendo...
> 
> ...


brava, niente canne..
certo che "l'oblio" è una forte tentazione.

Che deve fare una che si ritrova suo malgrado dentro ad una situazione cosi?
spero desideri un figlio, una sua strada.. non so quanti anni ha.
 4 di sicuro li ha già sprecati.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao a tutti...scrivo qui perchè sto vivendo una situazione paradossale che ogni giorno mi logora sempre di più ma non posso parlarne con nessuno...
> 
> sono diventata l'amante del mio ex. siamo stati insieme quasi 4 anni... lui mi ha lasciata quest'estate ma abbiamo comunque
> continuato a vederci...ho scoperto da poco che lui è fidanzato con una da 4 mesi..l'ho saputo entrando nel suo facebook, ci sto male perchè non posso dirgli che so tutto, non voglio perderlo..pur sapendo di essere "l'altra". e dire che una volta eravamo insieme ...ora sono la sua amante.
> ...



quindi: ti ha lasciata
si è messo con l attuale
e poi ti ha ripreso -
immagino perchè tu hai insistito nel cercarlo, e lui si sarà detto" ma se proprio insiste..perchè no."
e dici di non riuscire nè a parlargli, per non rischiare, nè a mollarlo perchè sarebbe ancora peggio.
l unica idea che mi viene in mente, è che tu a tua volta faccia come lui.
Non è difficile trovarli dello stesso stampo, e qui sei nel posto giusto.iscriviti.la mia ovviamente è una provocazione dal mio punto di vista, ma se queste paure t' impediscono di fare qualsiasi cosa,allora prova cosi.


----------



## Spider (2 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> quindi: ti ha lasciata
> si è messo con l attuale
> e poi ti ha ripreso -
> immagino perchè tu hai insistito nel cercarlo, e lui si sarà detto" ma se proprio insiste..perchè no."
> ...


certo, che detto da te, che non sei iscritto..
il valore aumenta!
stronzo, quando ti iscrivi?


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Ottobre 2012)

perchè stronzo? non ho offeso nessuno,o non ci sono piu traditori allegri qui dentro?


----------



## Spider (2 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> perchè stronzo? non ho offeso nessuno,o non ci sono piu traditori allegri qui dentro?


sei un grande stronzo.
perchè ti permetti di dare consigli, perdipiù sull'iscrizione.
non mi sembra una cosa che per te faccia la differenza.


----------



## Eliade (2 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao a tutti...scrivo qui perchè sto vivendo una situazione paradossale che ogni giorno mi logora sempre di più ma non posso parlarne con nessuno...
> 
> sono diventata l'amante del mio ex. siamo stati insieme quasi 4 anni... lui mi ha lasciata quest'estate ma abbiamo comunque
> continuato a vederci...ho scoperto da poco che lui è fidanzato con una da 4 mesi..l'ho saputo entrando nel suo facebook, ci sto male perchè non posso dirgli che so tutto, non voglio perderlo..pur sapendo di essere "l'altra". e dire che una volta eravamo insieme ...ora sono la sua amante.
> ...


se non hai la volontà di cambiare, non puoi fare ben poco.
La bacchetta magica non c'è l'ha nessuno.


----------



## perplesso (3 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao a tutti...scrivo qui perchè sto vivendo una situazione paradossale che ogni giorno mi logora sempre di più ma non posso parlarne con nessuno...
> 
> sono diventata l'amante del mio ex. siamo stati insieme quasi 4 anni... lui mi ha lasciata quest'estate ma abbiamo comunque
> continuato a vederci...ho scoperto da poco che lui è fidanzato con una da 4 mesi..l'ho saputo entrando nel suo facebook, ci sto male perchè non posso dirgli che so tutto, non voglio perderlo..pur sapendo di essere "l'altra". e dire che una volta eravamo insieme ...ora sono la sua amante.
> ...


è proprio così bravo a letto?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> perchè stronzo? non ho offeso nessuno,o non ci sono piu traditori allegri qui dentro?


Ribadisco
STRONZO/A


----------



## Daniele (3 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao a tutti...scrivo qui perchè sto vivendo una situazione paradossale che ogni giorno mi logora sempre di più ma non posso parlarne con nessuno...
> 
> sono diventata l'amante del mio ex. siamo stati insieme quasi 4 anni... lui mi ha lasciata quest'estate ma abbiamo comunque
> continuato a vederci...ho scoperto da poco che lui è fidanzato con una da 4 mesi..l'ho saputo entrando nel suo facebook, ci sto male perchè non posso dirgli che so tutto, non voglio perderlo..pur sapendo di essere "l'altra". e dire che una volta eravamo insieme ...ora sono la sua amante.
> ...


Tu 4 anni e lei 4 mesi, mi sa che il tuo ex ha le idee poco chiare ed alla fine qui l'ufficialità conta poco, lei forse forse è l'amante, perchè se no tenertela nascosta? Come ti è stato detto, fa le cose alla luce del sole e forse potresti dirgli che un conto è scopare in amicizia, ma che non gradisci essere seconda a nessuno...poi tu vai da lei e le dici tutto, prenderai due piccioni con una fava, ti staccherai da lui che sarà incazzato come una biscia e forse capirai che ci sono altri ragazzi e che tu non sei una brutta persona come forse pensi di essere e di doverti accontentare di uno scartino che non ha le palle per raccontarti la situazione reale.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao a tutti...scrivo qui perchè sto vivendo una situazione paradossale che ogni giorno mi logora sempre di più ma non posso parlarne con nessuno...
> 
> sono diventata l'amante del mio ex. siamo stati insieme quasi 4 anni... lui mi ha lasciata quest'estate ma abbiamo comunque
> continuato a vederci...ho scoperto da poco che lui è fidanzato con una da 4 mesi..l'ho saputo entrando nel suo facebook, ci sto male perchè non posso dirgli che so tutto, non voglio perderlo..pur sapendo di essere "l'altra". e dire che una volta eravamo insieme ...ora sono la sua amante.
> ...


 
Nella mia risposta prendo spunto da quello che si evince del tuo carattere. Carattere debole che probabilmente nel passato ti ha accompagnato nella storia con il tuo ex. Come mai vi siete lasciati?
Ritornando al presente prendo spunto da quello scritto prima, sembra tu abbia un carattere debole, e sembra anche tu non abbia amor proprio. Prova a scuoterti e trova quel rispetto che si dovrebbe avere per la propria persona. 
Accetto da un bambino o ragazzo dire, vorrei staccarmi ma non c'è la faccio. Non da una persona adulta e capace di diventare amante, anche se inizialmente inconsapevole.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> certo, che detto da te, che non sei iscritto..
> il valore aumenta!
> *stronzo, quando ti iscrivi?*


Mi pare più che evidente che chi hai quotato sia qualcuno di già iscritto.


----------



## KaiserSoze (3 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao a tutti...scrivo qui perchè sto vivendo una situazione paradossale che ogni giorno mi logora sempre di più ma non posso parlarne con nessuno...
> 
> sono diventata l'amante del mio ex. siamo stati insieme quasi 4 anni... lui mi ha lasciata quest'estate ma abbiamo comunque
> continuato a vederci...ho scoperto da poco che lui è fidanzato con una da 4 mesi..l'ho saputo entrando nel suo facebook, ci sto male perchè non posso dirgli che so tutto, non voglio perderlo..pur sapendo di essere "l'altra". e dire che una volta eravamo insieme ...ora sono la sua amante.
> ...



Beh, direi che dovresti prendere una decisione nella vita, non credi?

La volontà è tutto, e nessuno prenderà le decisioni per te. L'unica cosa che dovresti fare è ciò che ti fa stare bene...quindi se stai bene a fare l'amante continua così (ma non mi pare sia questo il caso), altrimenti applica la tua volontà e cambia questo stato di cose! Che può voler dire semplicemente di farvi sgamare da lei, oppure di chiudere in via definitiva.
Non c'è un giusto ed uno sbagliato. C'è un consapevole ed un inconsapevole...e tu ora sei inconsapevole...non stai decidendo...stai subendo.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Beh, direi che dovresti prendere una decisione nella vita, non credi?
> 
> La volontà è tutto, e nessuno prenderà le decisioni per te. L'unica cosa che dovresti fare è ciò che ti fa stare bene...quindi se stai bene a fare l'amante continua così (ma non mi pare sia questo il caso), altrimenti applica la tua volontà e cambia questo stato di cose! Che può voler dire semplicemente di farvi sgamare da lei, oppure di chiudere in via definitiva.
> Non c'è un giusto ed uno sbagliato. C'è un consapevole ed un inconsapevole...e tu ora sei inconsapevole...non stai decidendo...stai subendo.



:up: A parte l'inizio, perchè qualcuno ha preso la decisione per lei, non per altro è diventata amante. E questo basterebbe per mandare a fanculo col diretto chi di dovere


----------



## KaiserSoze (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: A parte l'inizio, perchè qualcuno ha preso la decisione per lei, non per altro è diventata amante. E questo basterebbe per mandare a fanculo col diretto chi di dovere


Condivido, ed infatti la mia decisione sarebbe esattamente la fanculizzazione. Senza rancore per il maschio confuso, sia chiaro.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Condivido, ed infatti la mia decisione sarebbe esattamente la fanculizzazione. Senza rancore per il maschio confuso, sia chiaro.



Ecco, mo mi tocca condividere l'espressione "senza rancore"  

Capirà l'autrice del 3D ? O perlomeno riuscirà a far suo una verità?


----------



## Annuccia (3 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ... spetta, spetta
> 
> cioè tu sei la sua amante ma neanche sei stata informata che lui è impegnato?
> sai di essere un'amante solo da te stessa?
> ...



ma poi scusa....
come si fa a mantenere due storie senza informare almeno una delle due????
è un azzardo....perchè come dici tu lei essendone ufficialmente inconsapevole potrebbe si andare sotto casa sue ecc ecc....
nente niente l'altra è informata???

bah
misteri della fede


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma poi scusa....
> come si fa a mantenere due storie senza informare almeno una delle due????
> è un azzardo....perchè come dici tu lei essendone ufficialmente inconsapevole potrebbe si andare sotto casa sue ecc ecc....
> *nente niente l'altra è informata*???
> ...


:up:


----------



## KaiserSoze (3 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma poi scusa....
> come si fa a mantenere due storie senza informare almeno una delle due????
> è un azzardo....perchè come dici tu lei essendone ufficialmente inconsapevole potrebbe si andare sotto casa sue ecc ecc....
> nente niente l'altra è informata???
> ...



Ho sempre mantenuto le mie storie clandestine all'insaputa ovviamente di mia moglie, ma anche dell'amante. Forse c'è stata solo un'eccezione.
Mai farsi conoscere troppo, al proprio amante....è una delle regole basilari!!! 

Mamma mia...mi faccio impressione da solo.............una brutta impressione!!


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Ho sempre mantenuto le mie storie clandestine all'insaputa ovviamente di mia moglie, ma *anche dell'amante*. Forse c'è stata solo un'eccezione.
> Mai farsi conoscere troppo, al proprio amante....è una delle regole basilari!!!
> 
> Mamma mia...mi faccio impressione da solo.............una brutta impressione!!


nel senso che l'amante non sapeva che eri sposato?


----------



## Annuccia (3 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Ho sempre mantenuto le mie storie clandestine all'insaputa ovviamente di mia moglie, ma anche dell'amante. Forse c'è stata solo un'eccezione.
> Mai farsi conoscere troppo, al proprio amante....è una delle regole basilari!!!
> 
> Mamma mia...mi faccio impressione da solo.............una brutta impressione!!



se lo dici tu.....
ci crediamo......


ps...l'amante è sempre bene informarla del tuo stato civile....
sai com'è....

ma credo che lo sai


----------



## KaiserSoze (3 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> nel senso che l'amante non sapeva che eri sposato?



Ebbene sì.


----------



## KaiserSoze (3 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> se lo dici tu.....
> ci crediamo......
> 
> 
> ...



Non sono d'accordo. L'importante è sempre informarla bene sul fatto che non ci sarà futuro. Sul motivo...si può anche glissare.


----------



## Annuccia (3 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Ebbene sì.




non sfidare la sorte.....


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Ebbene sì.





KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. L'importante è sempre informarla bene sul fatto che non ci sarà futuro. Sul motivo...si può anche glissare.



MA SEI TEMERARIO DI BRUTTO


----------



## Annuccia (3 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. L'importante è sempre informarla bene sul fatto che non ci sarà futuro. Sul motivo...si può anche glissare.


vabeh avrai un cellulare che utilizzi solo per le tue amanti allora.....


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> MA SEI TEMERARIO DI BRUTTO



O ha una moglie che non teme. O altro ancora di ben più preoccupante.


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> O ha una moglie che non teme. *O altro ancora di ben più preoccupante*.


Non voglio sapere...sono un'anima pura io


----------



## JON (3 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. L'importante è sempre informarla bene sul fatto che non ci sarà futuro. Sul motivo...si può anche glissare.


Si, ma se vi incontrate tutti per strada che succede?


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Si, ma se vi incontrate tutti per strada che succede?



:kick:


----------



## JON (3 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :kick:


Si, ma solo dopo una bella arrampicata. Ammesso che in giro ci siano delle vetrine.


----------



## The Cheater (3 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao a tutti...scrivo qui perchè sto vivendo una situazione paradossale che ogni giorno mi logora sempre di più ma non posso parlarne con nessuno...
> 
> sono diventata l'amante del mio ex. siamo stati insieme quasi 4 anni... lui mi ha lasciata quest'estate ma abbiamo comunque
> continuato a vederci...ho scoperto da poco che lui è fidanzato con una da 4 mesi..l'ho saputo entrando nel suo facebook, ci sto male perchè non posso dirgli che so tutto, non voglio perderlo..pur sapendo di essere "l'altra". e dire che una volta eravamo insieme ...ora sono la sua amante.
> ...


allora...ti ha lasciata quest'estate, quindi da giugno ad agosto...ma è fidanzato con un'altra da 4 mesi quindi giugno...in pratica ha lasciato te e dopo 8minuti/8minuti e 20secondI si è fidanzato con l'altra...

l'hai saputo "dal suo facebook"

parli di "una volta eravamo insieme" senza renderti conto di riferirti a qualche mese fa...non anni...tra l'altro aggiungi che avete continuato a vedervi...

poi siete stati insieme "quasi 4 anni"...

behhh...a fronte di tutto ciò...
L'IDEA E' CHE TU ABBIA TRA I 18 E I 21 ANNI E LUI QUALCOSA DI PIU'
CHE SIATE DUE BAMBINI NELL'ETA' E NEI MODI, MA MENTRE LUI NON SAPPIAMO COME SI COMPORTA DI TE POSSIAMO DIRE CHE PENSI DI ESSERE GRANDE E NON LO SEI...

ovviamente sono mie personali considerazioni...al 99% mi sbaglio su tutto :up:

bye bye


----------



## Non Registrato1 (3 Ottobre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Si, ma se vi incontrate tutti per strada che succede?


evidentemente sa, o crede, che non può accadere. 
solitamente questa sicurezza (?) è data da un certo numero di km.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Ebbene sì.





KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. L'importante è sempre informarla bene sul fatto che non ci sarà futuro. Sul motivo...si può anche glissare.



tristezza infinita
e pensare che mi eri sembrato intelligente

comunque a ognuno le sue opinioni


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. L'importante è sempre informarla bene sul fatto che non ci sarà futuro. Sul motivo...si può anche glissare.


Vuoi dire che fai alla papabile amante un IQ test e poi la promuovi solo ed esclusivamente se il punteggio è <= 70?


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Ho sempre mantenuto le mie storie clandestine all'insaputa ovviamente di mia moglie, ma anche dell'amante. Forse c'è stata solo un'eccezione.
> Mai farsi conoscere troppo, al proprio amante....è una delle regole basilari!!!
> 
> Mamma mia...mi faccio impressione da solo.............una brutta impressione!!



È una delle regole basilari ... tue ...
o stanno scritte in qualche tavola


----------



## Tebe (3 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Ho sempre mantenuto le mie storie clandestine all'insaputa ovviamente di mia moglie, ma anche dell'amante. Forse c'è stata solo un'eccezione.
> *Mai farsi conoscere troppo, al proprio amante....è una delle regole basilari!!!*
> 
> Mamma mia...mi faccio impressione da solo.............una brutta impressione!!



ma soprattutto perchè...a che scopo?
Ci si deve nascondere "dagli aventi diritto", eventualmente.


----------



## Tebe (3 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Ebbene sì.



..................


----------



## Tebe (3 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. L'importante è sempre informarla bene sul fatto che non ci sarà futuro. Sul motivo...si può anche glissare.



Chanel presto!








TUMP


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Chanel presto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io passerei le giornate ad ascoltare questo signore...

Deve essere un uomo divertente...

Oddio ma cosa devono ancora vedere i miei occhi!


----------



## Tebe (3 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io passerei le giornate ad ascoltare questo signore...
> 
> Deve essere un uomo divertente...
> 
> Oddio ma cosa devono ancora vedere i miei occhi!



Luna non mi capacito...
Un tè alla maria?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. L'importante è sempre informarla bene sul fatto che non ci sarà futuro. Sul motivo...si può anche glissare.



La finisci di scrivere scemenze?


----------



## Spider (3 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Luna non mi capacito...
> Un tè alla maria?


..è passata all'afgano...ano...ano...


----------



## Spider (3 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La finisci di scrivere scemenze?


e perchè a lui, dovrebbe essere negato questo santo diritto?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> e perchè a lui, dovrebbe essere negato questo santo diritto?



Dovrebbe essere negato a tutti.


----------



## Spider (3 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dovrebbe essere negato a tutti.


come dire... chiudiamo il forum!


----------



## Annuccia (3 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> come dire... chiudiamo il forum!


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Luna non mi capacito...
> Un tè alla maria?


Massi vada l'avarizia....
compiacere... 
Accompagnate da biscottini alla salvia divinorum che ho appena sfornato...


----------



## Tebe (3 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..è passata all'afgano...ano...ano...



troppo pesante per me.
Rimango una semplice...


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Massi vada l'avarizia....
> compiacere...
> Accompagnate da biscottini alla salvia divinorum che ho appena sfornato...



Ops qualcuno non gradisce i biscotti??


----------



## Spider (3 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Massi vada l'avarizia....
> compiacere...
> Accompagnate da biscottini alla salvia divinorum che ho appena sfornato...


salvia divinorum????!!!!????
cazz'è?
è vero che tutto diventa "divino", ma non pensavo fino a questo punto.


----------



## Tebe (3 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Massi vada l'avarizia....
> compiacere...
> Accompagnate *da biscottini alla salvia divinorum che ho appena sfornato..*.



buoni...


----------



## Tebe (3 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> salvia divinorum????!!!!????
> cazz'è?
> è vero che tutto diventa "divino", ma non pensavo fino a questo punto.



è una salvia droghina...


----------



## Non Registrato1 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma soprattutto perchè...a che scopo?
> Ci si deve nascondere "dagli aventi diritto", eventualmente.


perchè non si fida, chiaramente.
difficile fidarsi degli altri se tu stesso sai di essere inaffidabile.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> come dire... chiudiamo il forum!


Bè no. Anche perchè parlo di scemenze involontarie, cioè vere stronzate.


----------



## Spider (3 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> è una salvia droghina...



cazzo, luna sta proprio avanti...

ma il the non era già alla maria?

pure i biscotti, ma allora non c'è più religione...


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> è una salvia droghina...



Volevo spiegare a chi ha ribinato che ...
sono biologici...
e anche gustosi...

Ma tant'è ....


----------



## Tebe (3 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato1 ha detto:


> perchè non si fida, chiaramente.
> difficile fidarsi degli altri se tu stesso sai di essere inaffidabile.


Sinceramente mi sembra il suo comportamento non la norma nel magico mondo dei traditori.
O sono io fortunata ad avere incontrato sempre fedifraghi galantuomini.

Trovo il comportamento di K. pericolosissimo, quello di non dire che è sposato intendo.


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La finisci di scrivere scemenze?




Joey, ma lasciagliele  scrivere no ?:smile:

perchè  se è vero quello che dice, cosa della quale dubito fortemente, ma solo per un aspetto, significa solo  che intelligentemente e in maniera quasi scientifica, sa quello che cerca , come cercarlo e soprattuto *in chi *cercarlo  frequentando  donne  che credono alle sue bugie.

Del resto per l uso che ne fa, non  deve cercare altro. o no ?


----------



## Spider (3 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè no. Anche perchè parlo di scemenze involontarie, cioè vere stronzate.


il problema,
 è che uno mica lo sa quanto scrive stronzate...
si mette lì, pieno d'impegno, per lui è cosa bella e giusta.
Lo scemo non sa di essere tale...


----------



## Annuccia (3 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Volevo spiegare a chi ha ribinato che ...
> sono biologici...
> e anche gustosi...
> 
> Ma tant'è ....


mmmmmhhhhhhhhhhhhh
tu sei stata rubinata per i biscotti....
io perchè ho detto "è ora di cena"

niente niente è lo stesso...

che è??? sei a dieta????

fino OT


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> cazzo, luna sta proprio avanti...
> 
> ma il the non era già alla maria?
> 
> pure i biscotti, ma allora non c'è più religione...


E Vabbè per passare un pomeriggio
autunnale nella veranda sulla sedia a dondolo 
con plaid sulle ginocchia e chiacchierare del più del meno
guardando le foglie cadere aspettando il tramonto ...
in pace e tranquillitá...
Che ne dici ....


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> e perchè a lui, dovrebbe essere negato questo santo diritto?


:rotfl:aiuto, la milza..:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mmmmmhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> tu sei stata rubinata per i biscotti....
> io perchè ho detto "è ora di cena"
> 
> ...


Si fa interessante questo caso...
mmmmmmhhhhhhh?????


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dovrebbe essere negato a tutti.



Quando dici cosi...ti darei un bacio in fronte!

anzi, te lo stampo subito.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Joey, ma lasciagliele scrivere no ?:smile:
> 
> perchè se è vero quello che dice, cosa della quale dubito fortemente, ma solo per un aspetto, significa solo che intelligentemente e in maniera quasi scientifica, sa quello che cerca , come cercarlo e soprattuto *in chi *cercarlo frequentando donne che credono alle sue bugie.
> 
> Del resto per l uso che ne fa, non deve cercare altro. o no ?


Ma è una palese minchionata, su. Ma chi ci crede? Tu vai con una che non è una porofessionista della copula a pagamento e ti metti a raccontarle che il vostro è un rapporto a termine per non si sa quale motivo e questa se la beve? Ma dove? Al CIM? Peccato che li hanno chiusi.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> il problema,
> è che uno mica lo sa quanto scrive stronzate...
> si mette lì, pieno d'impegno, per lui è cosa bella e giusta.
> Lo scemo non sa di essere tale...



Esattamente.


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> come dire... chiudiamo il forum!


:rotfl:

o quasi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E Vabbè per passare un pomeriggio
> autunnale nella veranda sulla sedia a dondolo
> con plaid sulle ginocchia e chiacchierare del più del meno
> guardando le foglie cadere aspettando il tramonto ...
> ...


ehm. con la salvinorina? Vabbè... io non sono esperta...


----------



## Spider (3 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mmmmmhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> tu sei stata rubinata per i biscotti....
> io perchè ho detto "è ora di cena"
> 
> ...


io sono tutto smeraldato!
tutto, tutto verde!
attenzione, 
bisogna fare tanta attenzione e monitoraggio e controllo e pure qualche colloquio privato.
c'è un franco tiratore in giro...


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè no. Anche perchè parlo di scemenze involontarie, cioè vere stronzate.


bacio 2.

mo basta però.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> io sono tutto smeraldato!
> tutto, tutto verde!
> attenzione,
> bisogna fare tanta attenzione e monitoraggio e controllo e pure qualche colloquio privato.
> c'è un franco tiratore in giro...


CONCORDO
...
...
-9,8,7....


----------



## Annuccia (3 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Joey, ma lasciagliele  scrivere no ?:smile:
> 
> perchè  se è vero quello che dice, cosa della quale dubito fortemente, ma solo per un aspetto, significa solo  che intelligentemente e in maniera quasi scientifica, sa quello che cerca , come cercarlo e soprattuto *in chi *cercarlo  frequentando  donne  che credono alle sue bugie.
> 
> Del resto per l uso che ne fa, non  deve cercare altro. o no ?


scusa micio...
tu sei lui e io sono io..ok?

tu mi vuoi solo per scopare
io dico ok...
decidi sempre tu quando dove e come..(perchè sei sposato e io non lo so)
bene..
ammesso e concesso che mi vada bene chevi essere solo tu a decidere....
ma mettiamo caso
che a me un giorno mi piglia la voglia...
tu ti neghi(per ovvie ragioni)
mettiamo caso che scopro dove vivi(e al giorno d'oggi ci metti nulla)
ti suono il campanello

tu
che 
fai

certo se mi apre la porta una donna ci metto niente a fare due più due...
fingo di aver sbagliato e non rti cerco più...

ma se capiti tra le gambe di una che la mosca dal naso non se la fa appoggiare?
oppure una un po meno sveglia(e ce ne sono)che pensa magari che sia la sorella o peggio la donna di servizio?:smile:

o peggio ancora

una donzelletta innamorata(e ce ne sono anche di quelle)


diciamo che è stato solo fortunato


poi scusa...se vuoi mettere in chiaro che è solo una storia di sesso...dire che sei sposato avvalora la tua richiesta...no????

mah!


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> io sono tutto smeraldato!
> tutto, tutto verde!
> attenzione,
> bisogna fare tanta attenzione e monitoraggio e controllo e pure qualche colloquio privato.
> c'è un franco tiratore in giro...




anche franco tiratore mi chiami eh . 

aspetta, rossi a nastro ora.

scherzo.


----------



## Annuccia (3 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si fa interessante questo caso...
> mmmmmmhhhhhhh?????



pasta al forno
maccheroni in sugo di carne di maiale.....
cannelloni ricotta e spinaci
lasagne verdi ai funghi
filetto al pepe verde
torta alle meringhe
torta mimosa
torta al cioccolato
budino
panna cotta




vuoi una yougurt...?
me ne avanza uno in frigo ma non so se è scaduto....


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è una palese minchionata, su. Ma chi ci crede? Tu vai con una che non è una porofessionista della copula a pagamento e ti metti a raccontarle che il vostro è un rapporto a termine per non si sa quale motivo e questa se la beve? Ma dove? Al CIM? Peccato che li hanno chiusi.


Ma chi di dice che se la beve...
C'è gente che spara c'è gente che fa finta di credere a ció che dici così , a volte solo per il gusto di vedere fino a che punto si possa arrivare..
l'altro pensa che tu ci abbia creduto e siamo tutti felici e contenti no!


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> pasta al forno
> maccheroni in sugo di carne di maiale.....
> cannelloni ricotta e spinaci
> lasagne verdi ai funghi
> ...



Ti piace rischiare a te?

Rilancio con 
polenta
gorgonzola
formaggio
merluzzo
Banana caffè 

E si lo yogurt volentieri anche scaduto ...
soffro di stitichezza e lo yogurt scaduto aiuta...


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ti piace rischiare a te?
> 
> Rilancio con
> polenta
> ...





Annuccia ha detto:


> pasta al forno
> maccheroni in sugo di carne di maiale.....
> cannelloni ricotta e spinaci
> lasagne verdi ai funghi
> ...



ma perchè ci tengono alla nostra linea :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

cmq adesso un bel tiramisù ci starebbe tutto!


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm. con la salvinorina? Vabbè... io non sono esperta...


A parte gli scherzi... Non credo sia neanche illegale...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A parte gli scherzi... Non credo sia neanche illegale...


 scherzi? assolutamente sì.


----------



## exStermy (3 Ottobre 2012)

*****



lunapiena ha detto:


> Ti piace rischiare a te?
> 
> Rilancio con
> polenta
> ...


preferisco er menu' d'Annuccia, anche se solo a leggerlo ho preso un chilo...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato1 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sinceramente mi sembra il suo comportamento non la norma nel magico mondo dei traditori.
> O sono io fortunata ad avere incontrato sempre fedifraghi galantuomini.
> 
> Trovo il comportamento di K. pericolosissimo, quello di non dire che è sposato intendo.


in effetti non parlavo del magico mondo dei traditori, ma commentavo le sue parole.
si riterrà pure lui un galantuomo, non temere, sebbene qui stia offrendo 'regole basilari' di insicurezza personale.


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa micio...
> tu sei lui e io sono io..ok?
> 
> OK tata.vai..
> ...


me so' spiegata annuccia?


----------



## Annuccia (3 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> me so' spiegata annuccia?


diventa complicato da scrivere....

dico solo
che
per quel detto da me e quel aggiunto da te quel che dice il nostro amico
non regge.....

mi esprimo meglio
sono minchiate


non esiste

oppure ha avuto davvero culo...a trovare ciò che cercava e non farso trovare da chi lo cercava.....


----------



## Annuccia (3 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato1 ha detto:


> in effetti non parlavo del magico mondo dei traditori, ma commentavo le sue parole.
> si riterrà pure lui un galantuomo, non temere, sebbene qui stia offrendo 'regole basilari' di insicurezza personale.


veramente a me......
sembra troppo sicuro di se stesso.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> veramente a me......
> sembra troppo sicuro di se stesso.....


io aspetto il micione... mi immagino già il commento:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato1 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è una palese minchionata, su. Ma chi ci crede? Tu vai con una che non è una porofessionista della copula a pagamento e ti metti a raccontarle che il vostro è un rapporto a termine per non si sa quale motivo e questa se la beve? Ma dove? Al CIM? Peccato che li hanno chiusi.


è pur vero che non conosciamo il contesto.
non avresti forse bisogno di raccontare alcunchè se, ad esempio, per lavoro viaggi molto e ti sposti ogni tot tempo.


----------



## exStermy (3 Ottobre 2012)

*****



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io aspetto il micione... mi immagino già il commento:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


e' troppo intento a fa' spari' i tread, come quello de Sole...

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (3 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato1 ha detto:


> è pur vero che non conosciamo il contesto.
> non avresti forse bisogno di raccontare alcunchè se, ad esempio, per lavoro viaggi molto e ti sposti ogni tot tempo.



può essere...ma chi sei tu
il suo segretario???


----------



## Non Registrato1 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> veramente a me......
> sembra troppo sicuro di se stesso.....


a me sembra che ostenti sicurezza. 
tutt'altra roba dall'essere sicuro.


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> diventa complicato da scrivere....
> 
> dico solo
> che
> ...


annuccia, ho un amico, che non è sposato, ma che ha una relazione fissa comunque.

beh, questi in giro per l italia se ne porta a letto diverse. fa una professione che gli consente e di viaggiare come di lavorare in luoghi pieni di ragazze, dove il carisma del Maestro funziona con le alunne, e via..alè...in ogni regione, piu o meno ne ha una.

ora non 25, ovvio, ma almeno 4 alla volta. 

ora, chiaro, non è che di casini non ne abbia fatti eh...ogni tanto qualcuna si è anche incazzata. ma se le hai controllate e scelte all inizio hai buone possibilità di controllarle sempre. 

tu non devi pensare a te stessa, è li lo sbaglio.

la sua ragazza ufficiale qui ?

Non sa nulla, fa il medico, due figli, separata, salta ovunque dalla mattina alla sera e crede, o almeno fa credere di credere di non sapere nulla.


----------



## Non Registrato1 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> può essere...ma chi sei tu
> il suo segretario???


ti sembra?


----------



## Annuccia (3 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato1 ha detto:


> ti sembra?


ma solo un pochito....:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato1 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma solo un pochito....:mrgreen:


che sollievo!


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> annuccia, ho un amico, che non è sposato, ma che ha una relazione fissa comunque.
> 
> beh, questi in giro per l italia se ne porta a letto diverse. fa una professione che gli consente e di viaggiare come di lavorare in luoghi pieni di ragazze, dove il carisma del Maestro funziona con le alunne, e via..alè...in ogni regione, piu o meno ne ha una.
> 
> ...



Molte persone fanno credere di non sapere nulla o sonno e va bene così ...
se io sto bene con una persona non mi interesse cosa fa quando non è con me ...
ma quando é con me dobbiamo esserci io e lui e basta solo questo chiedo...


----------



## Annuccia (3 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> annuccia, ho un amico, che non è sposato, ma che ha una relazione fissa comunque.
> 
> beh, questi in giro per l italia se ne porta a letto diverse. fa una professione che gli consente e di viaggiare come di lavorare in luoghi pieni di ragazze, dove il carisma del Maestro funziona con le alunne, e via..alè...in ogni regione, piu o meno ne ha una.
> 
> ...





beh anche questo è culo.....
:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Molte persone fanno credere di non sapere nulla o sonno e va bene così ...
> se io sto bene con una persona non mi interesse cosa fa quando non è con me ...
> ma quando é con me dobbiamo esserci io e lui e basta solo questo chiedo...


certamente Luna, io non sto dimostrando che la tua posizione sia sbagliata.

come nemmeno quella di Kraiser .


che poi io la condivida personalmente è tutta altra storia.

ma qui si sta parlando di lui, non di me.


----------



## Tebe (3 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato1 ha detto:


> in effetti non parlavo del magico mondo dei traditori, ma commentavo le sue parole.
> *si riterrà pure lui un galantuomo, non temere,* sebbene qui stia offrendo 'regole basilari' di insicurezza personale.


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh anche questo è culo.....
> :mrgreen:



beh ..si...

ma..li paghi questi comportamenti sai , nel senso che è errato credere che siano persone felici, anzi.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma chi di dice che se la beve...
> C'è gente che spara c'è gente che fa finta di credere a ció che dici così , a volte solo per il gusto di vedere fino a che punto si possa arrivare..
> l'altro pensa che tu ci abbia creduto e *siamo tutti felici e contenti no*!



Dove? Nel tuo magico mondo di gnomi, fate e taglialegna?


----------



## Spider (3 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dove? Nel tuo magico mondo di gnomi, fate e taglialegna?


no, luna ha ragione, 
in fondo vuoi credere quello che meglio ti va di  credere.
te la "lascio passare", perchè in fondo, in fondo non mi interessa veramente.
sta bene a te, a me ancora meglio.

bisogna solo stabilire chi è il più coglione!
magari il vero coglione è stato solo e sempre lui.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> no, luna ha ragione,
> in fondo vuoi credere quello che meglio ti va di credere.
> *te la "lascio passare", perchè in fondo, in fondo non mi interessa veramente.
> sta bene a te, a me ancora meglio.
> ...


Però questa cosa non resta nella tua testa ma glielo dici
Ovvero "Sai tesoro, ho capito che mi prendi per il culo, ma dato che non me ne può fregare di meno, e mi va bene quello che mi dai, faccio finta che ci sono cascata con tutte le scarpe, perchè mi sembra che questo ti faccia stare meglio"

Se non lo fai passi per cogliona con un coglione


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> no, luna ha ragione,
> in fondo vuoi credere quello che meglio ti va di credere.
> te la "lascio passare", perchè in fondo, in fondo non mi interessa veramente.
> sta bene a te, a me ancora meglio.
> ...


No. Mai trovate persone così, ripeto, tranne in qualche struttura specializzata.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dove? Nel tuo magico mondo di gnomi, fate e taglialegna?



Può essere che nel mio magico mondo sia cosi.....


ma se tu vuoi credere che sia cosi che mi importa a me .....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma chi di dice che se la beve...
> C'è gente che spara c'è gente che fa finta di credere a ció che dici così , a volte solo per il gusto di vedere fino a che punto si possa arrivare..
> l'altro pensa che tu ci abbia creduto e siamo tutti felici e contenti no!



infatti, sono i giochetti scemi che poi creano gli equivoci


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Può essere che nel mio magico mondo sia cosi.....
> 
> ma se tu vuoi credere che sia cosi che mi importa a me .....





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti, sono i giochetti scemi che poi creano gli equivoci



CVD


----------



## KaiserSoze (3 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> vabeh avrai un cellulare che utilizzi solo per le tue amanti allora.....



Nossignore. Sono stato solo molto, molto fortunato.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Può essere che nel mio magico mondo sia cosi.....
> 
> 
> ma se tu vuoi credere che sia cosi che mi importa a me .....



[video=youtube;OtVpf0ysMrs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtVpf0ysMrs[/video]


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> CVD


Quoto


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dove? Nel tuo magico mondo di gnomi, fate e taglialegna?





farfalla ha detto:


> Però questa cosa non resta nella tua testa ma glielo dici
> Ovvero "Sai tesoro, ho capito che mi prendi per il culo, ma dato che non me ne può fregare di meno, e mi va bene quello che mi dai, faccio finta che ci sono cascata con tutte le scarpe, perchè mi sembra che questo ti faccia stare meglio"
> 
> Se non lo fai passi per cogliona con un coglione


Io no dico mai niente se vuoi pensare che sono cogliona perchè se mi dici che gli asini volano ci credo .....
credi un pò a quello che ti pare ....
io so come  sono e non mi tocca il giudizio di nessuno....


----------



## KaiserSoze (3 Ottobre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Si, ma se vi incontrate tutti per strada che succede?


Spero davvero che almeno questo rischio sia stato evitato da tutti i traditori...bisogna tradire ben lontano da casa...e forse questa è la seconda regola.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io no dico mai niente se vuoi pensare che sono cogliona perchè se mi dici che gli asini volano ci credo .....
> credi un pò a quello che ti pare ....
> io so come sono e non mi tocca il giudizio di nessuno....



Questo per quel che mi riguarda può valere di qualcuno di cui non ti interessa. Ma visto che stiamo parlando di un uomo con cui si va a letto, mi sembra un tantino diverso........
Quindi è evidente che sei un coglione perchè stai cercando di farmi bere delle cazzate, ma dato che trombi bene e da te voglio solo questo, ti risparmio anche il fatto di raccontarmele le cazzate e andiamo avanti..... 
Alemno io la penso così.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Spero davvero che almeno questo rischio sia stato evitato da tutti i traditori...bisogna tradire ben lontano da casa...e forse questa è la seconda regola.



Accidenti ma con tutte queste regole ti diverti ugualmente?


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Accidenti ma con tutte queste regole ti diverti ugualmente?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

terza regola: incappucciati..almeno non c'è rischio ci si riconosca per strada



scusa kaiser:rotfl:


----------



## KaiserSoze (3 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Accidenti ma con tutte queste regole ti diverti ugualmente?



Sicuramente sì....


----------



## Annuccia (3 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> terza regola: incappucciati..almeno non c'è rischio ci si riconosca per strada
> 
> ...



:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Sicuramente sì....



Beato te, a me sarebbe passata la voglia


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti, sono i giochetti scemi che poi creano gli equivoci





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> CVD



ma se tu sei "divina " e io mi diverto con giochetti scemi un motivo ci sarà no?:mrgreen:



Comunque a parte gli scherzi a me non hanno mai portato ad equivoci .....


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo per quel che mi riguarda può valere di qualcuno di cui non ti interessa. Ma visto che stiamo parlando di un uomo con cui si va a letto, mi sembra un tantino diverso........
> Quindi è evidente che sei un coglione perchè stai cercando di farmi bere delle cazzate, ma dato che trombi bene e da te voglio solo questo, ti risparmio anche il fatto di raccontarmele le cazzate e andiamo avanti.....
> Alemno io la penso così.


Può scopare bene quanto vuole, se mi prende per il culo (metaforicamente parlando) la cancello. Punto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Sicuramente sì....


la targa della macchina? Sempre macchine a noleggio? Sei un po' inquietante... lo sai vero?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Può scopare bene quanto vuole, se mi prende per il culo (metaforicamente parlando) la cancello. Punto.



Ma su questo sono d'accordo. Anche io. Ma c'è chi non lo fa. Allora almeno non passiamo da cretine.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma se tu sei "divina " e io mi diverto con giochetti scemi un motivo ci sarà no?:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> *Comunque a parte gli scherzi a me non hanno mai portato ad equivoci *.....


Se incontri tutta gente come il Conte ne sono convinto. Ma il Conte, capisci, è più unico che raro.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo per quel che mi riguarda può valere di qualcuno di cui non ti interessa. Ma visto che stiamo parlando di un uomo con cui si va a letto, mi sembra un tantino diverso........
> Quindi è evidente che sei un coglione perchè stai cercando di farmi bere delle cazzate, ma dato che trombi bene e da te voglio solo questo, ti risparmio anche il fatto di raccontarmele le cazzate e andiamo avanti.....
> Alemno io la penso così.



ok sulla prima frase ....
ma non dimentichiamo che ,almeno io , e non mi sembra neanche tu e altre ,non vado a letto con il primo che mi racconta una bella storiella ...
di conseguenza la  belle storiella la ascolto volentieri e se ti fa piacere credere  che l'ho bevuta va bene così ....
ti vedo tutto goduto e mi diverto ....
ci vediamo un'altra volta e mi fai tutto il galletto e io faccio la gallina .....
E tra un chicchirichi e un coccode vediamo quando ci metti a capire che sei  coglione....


----------



## Annuccia (3 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Nossignore. Sono stato solo molto, molto fortunato.



si vabbeh.....

senti
lungi da me portarti sfiga...ma...
non affidarti alla fortuna per sempre....


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Accidenti ma con tutte queste regole ti diverti ugualmente?





Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> terza regola: incappucciati..almeno non c'è rischio ci si riconosca per strada
> 
> ...



:rotfl:


----------



## KaiserSoze (3 Ottobre 2012)

Mi incuriosisce vedere tutto questo stupore...ed astio, direi.

In particolare non comprendo come possiate immaginare un traditore "seriale", diciamo così, se poi è uno che si fa sgamare come se niente fosse.
E soprattutto...se una persona dimostra di essere sicura di se' e soprattutto di essere capace di tradire senza farsi beccare da nessuno...per quale motivo ce l'avete con lui? 

Lo dico con sincero senso di curiosità.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Mi incuriosisce vedere tutto questo stupore...ed astio, direi.
> 
> In particolare non comprendo come possiate immaginare un traditore "seriale", diciamo così, se poi è uno che si fa sgamare come se niente fosse.
> E soprattutto...se una persona dimostra di essere sicura di se' e soprattutto di essere capace di tradire senza farsi beccare da nessuno...per quale motivo ce l'avete con lui?
> ...


Astio? Nessun astio
Semplicemente c'è gente che ha tradito e non si è fatta sgamare ma non ha trattato l'amante come una demente 
 fingendo di essere quello che non si è o nasscondendo toltalemnte la propria vita


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Mi incuriosisce vedere tutto questo stupore...ed astio, direi.
> 
> In particolare non comprendo come possiate immaginare un traditore "seriale", diciamo così, se poi è uno che si fa sgamare come se niente fosse.
> E soprattutto...se una persona dimostra di essere sicura di se' e soprattutto di essere capace di tradire senza farsi beccare da nessuno...per quale motivo ce l'avete con lui?
> ...


ma non è mica astio. Solo che, palesemente, è molto più rischioso avere delle relazioni se ti spacci per ciò che non sei, ovvero di stato libero. Perchè, a meno che tu non vada appositamente solo a caccia di fagiane, se qualcuna si accorge che la stai pigliando per i fondelli... poi giustamente si incazza.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Mi incuriosisce vedere tutto questo stupore...ed astio, direi.
> 
> In particolare non comprendo come possiate immaginare un traditore "seriale", diciamo così, se poi è uno che si fa sgamare come se niente fosse.
> E soprattutto...se una persona dimostra di essere sicura di se' e soprattutto di essere capace di tradire senza farsi beccare da nessuno...per quale motivo ce l'avete con lui?
> ...


Io non ce l'ho con te....
E non ho nulla da dire sul fatto che sei traditore seriale no sgamato e sicuro di te .....
Mi fai semplicemente ridere perchè secondo il mio modo di vedere spari un sacco di cazzate , sul modo di gestire la cosa intendo....
Poi se va bene a te per me è tutto ok....ma almeno lasciami ridere no!


----------



## KaiserSoze (3 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Astio? Nessun astio
> Semplicemente c'è gente che ha tradito e non si è fatta sgamare ma non ha trattato l'amante come una demente
> fingendo di essere quello che non si è o nasscondendo toltalemnte la propria vita



Non come una demente...ma come un'amante. Ad un'amante non deve interessare più di quello che a lei serve sapere.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Non come una demente...ma come un'amante. Ad un'amante non deve interessare più di quello che a lei serve sapere.



A un'amante serve come a tutte le persone il rispetto.
Se vado a letto con un uomo dico chiaramente chi sono e almeno qual è il mio stato civile. Credo che a lui serva saperlo.......
Ovvio che se per amante parli di una che incontri una sera ti scopi e non la rivedi più il discorso cambia


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Non come una demente...ma come un'amante. Ad un'amante non deve interessare più di quello che a lei serve sapere.


Ma che cazzo dici, madonna. Non ti si può leggere. Traditore seriale non vuol dire che le amanti non devono sapere che tradisci, ma tua moglie. Se non sei sincero con l'amante almeno, ma con chi stracazzo vuoi esserlo? Ma l'hai avuta davvero mai un'amante tu?


----------



## KaiserSoze (3 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io non ce l'ho con te....
> E non ho nulla da dire sul fatto che sei traditore seriale no sgamato e sicuro di te .....
> Mi fai semplicemente ridere perchè secondo il mio modo di vedere spari un sacco di cazzate , sul modo di gestire la cosa intendo....
> Poi se va bene a te per me è tutto ok....ma almeno lasciami ridere no!



Eh, eh, eh.....probabilmente non ci sono molti qui dentro che vivono la mia vita.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo dici, madonna. Non ti si può leggere. Traditore seriale non vuol dire che le amanti non devono sapere che tradisci, ma tua moglie. Se non sei sincero con l'amante almeno, ma con chi stracazzo vuoi esserlo? Ma l'hai avuta davvero mai un'amante tu?



Quoto:up:

ti ho già approvato troppe volte


----------



## KaiserSoze (3 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo dici, madonna. Non ti si può leggere. Traditore seriale non vuol dire che le amanti non devono sapere che tradisci, ma tua moglie. Se non sei sincero con l'amante almeno, ma con chi stracazzo vuoi esserlo? Ma l'hai avuta davvero mai un'amante tu?



Temo che tu sia un po' troppo "buono"...nonostante tu non abbia minimamente idea di cosa sia il concetto di rispetto. Ma non sono certo nella posizione di fare il difensore dei diritti altrui, io...ci mancherebbe.
Perchè mentire ad un'amante dovrebbe essere più problematico che mentire alla propria moglie? Direi che senza dubbio un'amante mi interessa molto meno di mia moglie.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Temo che tu sia un po' troppo "buono"...nonostante tu non abbia minimamente idea di cosa sia il concetto di rispetto. Ma non sono certo nella posizione di fare il difensore dei diritti altrui, io...ci mancherebbe.
> Perchè mentire ad un'amante dovrebbe essere più problematico che mentire alla propria moglie? Direi che senza dubbio un'amante mi interessa molto meno di mia moglie.



Certo. Ma mentre a tua moglie "devi" mentire con l'amante non dovresti avere bisogno di farlo......


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Temo che tu sia un po' troppo "buono"...nonostante tu non abbia minimamente idea di cosa sia il concetto di rispetto. Ma non sono certo nella posizione di fare il difensore dei diritti altrui, io...ci mancherebbe.
> Perchè mentire ad un'amante dovrebbe essere più problematico che mentire alla propria moglie? Direi che senza dubbio un'amante mi interessa molto meno di mia moglie.



Non è che è problematico, è che non serve. Anzi, rischia di essere proprio controproducente. E' sostanzialmente stupido, tanto di donne interessate se ne trovano in quantità anche se sei sposato. Mi pare, perlomeno.


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Temo che tu sia un po' troppo "buono"...nonostante tu non abbia minimamente idea di cosa sia il concetto di rispetto. Ma non sono certo nella posizione di fare il difensore dei diritti altrui, io...ci mancherebbe.
> *Perchè mentire ad un'amante dovrebbe essere più problematico che mentire alla propria moglie? Direi che senza dubbio un'amante mi interessa molto meno di mia moglie*.


giusto...e proprio per questo dovrebbe avere ben chiaro il suo ruolo di "amante"


----------



## Non Registrato1 (3 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Mi incuriosisce vedere tutto questo stupore...ed astio, direi.
> 
> In particolare non comprendo come possiate immaginare un traditore "seriale", diciamo così, se poi è uno che si fa sgamare come se niente fosse.
> E soprattutto...se una persona dimostra di essere sicura di se' e soprattutto di essere capace di tradire senza farsi beccare da nessuno...per quale motivo ce l'avete con lui?
> ...


per quanto mi riguarda, l'ho già detto, spiace ma non comunichi sicurezza di te.
la ostenti, è diverso. e la cosa può far sorridere, di sicuro non provoca astio.

ti preoccupi furbescamente di non offrire alle tue amanti (?) quelli che evidentemente consideri 'punti deboli' (informazioni).
punti deboli che mi pare convergano in un unico centro di terrore: le reazioni della consorte.
che fosse la distanza la tua copertina di linus, se rileggi, era scontato dall'inizio.
la seconda regoletta, sì.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Mi incuriosisce vedere tutto questo stupore...ed astio, direi.
> 
> In particolare non comprendo come possiate immaginare un traditore "seriale", diciamo così, se poi è uno che si fa sgamare come se niente fosse.
> E soprattutto...se una persona dimostra di essere sicura di se' e soprattutto di essere capace di tradire senza farsi beccare da nessuno...per quale motivo ce l'avete con lui?
> ...


ti piace la gara a chi piscia più lontano ? 

attento potresti farti male


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *ti piace la gara a chi piscia più lontano *?
> 
> attento potresti farti male


t'è cascata la corona :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (3 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. L'importante è sempre informarla bene sul fatto che non ci sarà futuro. Sul motivo...si può anche glissare.


amico torna fedele..perche'non sei in grado...a fare cosi si prendono enormi rischi.fuori casa dire balle e'da coglioni...io lo so perfettamente....fidati di me...anche perche'posso dire meno male che....


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico torna fedele..perche'non sei in grado...a fare cosi si prendono enormi rischi.fuori casa dire balle e'da coglioni...io lo so perfettamente....fidati di me...anche perche'posso dire meno male che....


e'cosi'infatti.


----------



## Spider (3 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo. Ma mentre a tua moglie "devi" mentire con l'amante non dovresti avere bisogno di farlo......


e perchè...
se capisci che l'amante potrebbe diventare una rompicoglioni...
la menzogna ci sta tutta.
In fondo è un gioco, mica te la vuoi sposare.
resta poi il fatto che tutta la faccenda  parte da un non rispetto, verso l'altro, verso se stessi...
solo le menzogne e i giri che fai per tradire.. tirano fuori una parte di te, che certo non appare la migliore.
Tipo: racconti la balla che hai detto a tuo marito all'amante proprio per stare con lui.. che idea pensi si faccia di te?
L'amante dico... tuo marito ha un'idea stupenda di te.
che sei una che mente... e magari pure male, insomma come la giri la giri... fai schifo...a letto no, non fai schifo.
Allora anche mentire, giocare, non prendere niente sul serio, ne è una conseguenza.

certo è che oggi stai lì, domani non sai...
basterebbe un minimo evento per distruggere,anni e anni di tradimento.
si costruisce sulla sabbia.
guarda la storia di Zona.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> e perchè...
> se capisci che l'amante potrebbe diventare una rompicoglioni...
> la menzogna ci sta tutta.
> In fondo è un gioco, mica te la vuoi sposare.
> ...


Spider, continua a farti comodo pensarlo così....


----------



## Spider (3 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Spider, continua a farti comodo pensarlo così....


no Chiara,
 continua a voi far comodo pensare cosi...

Dimmi cosa faresti per il tuo amante?
niente.

secondo me non baratteresti neanche una settimana di "febbre alta" dei tuoi pargoli,
o di chi veramente ti sta vicino.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> no Chiara,
> continua a voi far comodo pensare cosi...
> 
> Dimmi cosa faresti per il tuo amante?
> ...


Ho già fatto molte cose per lui. 
Per il piacere di farle. Per le quali non chiederò mai nulla perché lui già fa.
Che io non lasci mia figlia ( malata o meno) per andare da lui, è cosa implicita e non me lo chiederebbe mai.
Ma non è servito stabilirlo, era ovvio.


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ho già fatto molte cose per lui.
> Per il piacere di farle. Per le quali non chiederò mai nulla perché lui già fa.
> Che io non lasci mia figlia ( malata o meno) per andare da lui, è cosa implicita e non me lo chiederebbe mai.
> Ma non è servito stabilirlo, era ovvio.



se posso. diversamente ok: ma lui è sposato?


----------



## Spider (3 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ho già fatto molte cose per lui.
> Per il piacere di farle. Per le quali non chiederò mai nulla perché lui già fa.
> Che io non lasci mia figlia ( malata o meno) per andare da lui, è cosa implicita e non me lo chiederebbe mai.
> Ma non è servito stabilirlo, era ovvio.


..e perchè dovrebbe essere implicita, se è amore?
vedi che amore non è.. tutta un altra cosa...
chiamala come vuoi.
io direi mutuo soccorso:
help... sto affogando nel mio mortimonio e tu nel tuo, ci diamo una mano?
certo niente a che vedere con l'amore.


----------



## free (3 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Temo che tu sia un po' troppo "buono"...nonostante tu non abbia minimamente idea di cosa sia il concetto di rispetto. Ma non sono certo nella posizione di fare il difensore dei diritti altrui, io...ci mancherebbe.
> Perchè mentire ad un'amante dovrebbe essere più problematico che mentire alla propria moglie? Direi che senza dubbio un'amante mi interessa molto meno di mia moglie.



ma chi sono le tue amanti? sposate o singles?

perchè nel primo caso, non capisco perchè nascondere che sei sposato pure tu, anzi, "semplificherebbe", secondo me

nel secondo, mi pare una menzogna talmente vile da essere incommentabile:unhappy:


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..e perchè dovrebbe essere implicita, se è amore?
> vedi che amore non è.. tutta un altra cosa...
> chiamala come vuoi.
> io direi mutuo soccorso:
> ...


Ma chi ha mai parlato di amore?
Se ti ho avvisato che non ti risponderò più se continuò a usare quell parola?
)
E poi: il mortimonio sarà il tuo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> se posso. diversamente ok: ma lui è sposato?


No


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Ottobre 2012)

Occhio che nel pieno anonimato di un forum si può far credere tutto quello che fa più comodo, anche di essere tizia o caio  quando in realtà non lo si è o che quella determinata persona si comporta in un determinato modo o stia dicendo determinate cose quando in realtà non è vero. Non fidatevi, verificate i fatti almeno, come stanno davvero le cose! Ferire gli altri magari per orgoglio ferito o interesse personale e rovinare la vita degli altri è lo sport nazionale. cosa rimane dopo a chi fa del male?...me lo chiedo!


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> e perchè...
> se capisci che l'amante potrebbe diventare una rompicoglioni...
> la menzogna ci sta tutta.
> In fondo è un gioco, mica te la vuoi sposare.
> ...



All'incirca più o meno concordo...

Comunque il tutto dipende da come sei tu e cosa vuoi in un rapporto extra...
se io fossi " traditrice seriale" , e per traditrice seriale intendo una che vuole solo uno scambio di fluidi intanto non frequenterei per più di una due volte la stessa persona ....di conseguenza non vedo perchè dovrei far partecipe al "di turno" della mia vita...Se va bene così bene altrimenti aria...

Nei fedifraghi seriali secondo me non c'è spazio per cazzate oltre che alla buona e sana trombatina...
Bazzicando quà e là in quel mondo incontri uomini di ogni tipo...
Certi non ti dicono neanche il nome vero ...
Non dicono dove abitano e non parlo di indirizzo ma di città
certi non lasciano numero di cell...e non hanno neanche cell segreto ..ma chiamano con schede prepagate....
indirizzo e luogo di incontro se va bene bene altrimenti chiamo un'altra...
ora generalizzo parlando di uomini ma anche donne fedifraghe seriali hanno lo stesso comportamento...

I fedifraghi uomini e donne non si fanno tante domande....


----------



## Daniele (4 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo dici, madonna. Non ti si può leggere. Traditore seriale non vuol dire che le amanti non devono sapere che tradisci, ma tua moglie. Se non sei sincero con l'amante almeno, ma con chi stracazzo vuoi esserlo? Ma l'hai avuta davvero mai un'amante tu?


Essere sinceri con l'amante?? E da domani in poi bisogna dire anche "ti voglio bene" alle mignotte per farle sentire bene.
ma va la, l'uso e consumo dell'amante finisce nel letto, se io sapessi che sto andando con una persona che tradisce non mi aspetterei rispetto da quella, come farlo se non rispetta neppure quel coglione/cogliona che vive con lui/lei? 
L'importante è sapere chi si ha davanti, un mentitore di natura che poco vale come persona magari, ma a letto vale un minimo e per quello che viene usato, perchè tra amanti alla fine ci si USA, null'altro, rapporti inutili che non hanno senso a venire, non portano futuro e che prima o poi dovranno essere per sempre troncati.
Poi ovviamente mi sbaglio e tutti mi diranno che si deve portare rispetto alle persone, ma io non sono dell'idea, io porto rispetto solo a chi decido di portare rispetto e il tutto dipende dalla sua natura.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Occhio che nel pieno anonimato di un forum si può far credere tutto quello che fa più comodo, anche di essere tizia o caio  quando in realtà non lo si è o che quella determinata persona si comporta in un determinato modo o stia dicendo determinate cose quando in realtà non è vero. Non fidatevi, verificate i fatti almeno, come stanno davvero le cose! Ferire gli altri magari per orgoglio ferito o interesse personale e rovinare la vita degli altri è lo sport nazionale. cosa rimane dopo a chi fa del male?...me lo chiedo!



Registrati.
O vedi di andare a fare in culo, va.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Essere sinceri con l'amante?? E da domani in poi bisogna dire anche "ti voglio bene" alle mignotte per farle sentire bene.
> ma va la, l'uso e consumo dell'amante finisce nel letto, se io sapessi che sto andando con una persona che tradisce non mi aspetterei rispetto da quella, come farlo se non rispetta neppure quel coglione/cogliona che vive con lui/lei?
> L'importante è sapere chi si ha davanti, un mentitore di natura che poco vale come persona magari, ma a letto vale un minimo e per quello che viene usato, perchè tra amanti alla fine ci si USA, null'altro, rapporti inutili che non hanno senso a venire, non portano futuro e che prima o poi dovranno essere per sempre troncati.
> Poi ovviamente mi sbaglio e tutti mi diranno che si deve portare rispetto alle persone, ma io non sono dell'idea, io porto rispetto solo a chi decido di portare rispetto e il tutto dipende dalla sua natura.


Ciao Daniele, presenza rassicurante. 
Basterebbe dire ti voglio bene a coloro ai quali sentiamo veramente di voler bene. Parenti, animali, amanti, mignotte o Alfa Romeo che siano


----------



## Daniele (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara, io se mai avessi un'amante e sai che è condizione prossima allo zero, non direi neppure un "ti voglio bene!", perchè se voglio bene ad una persona la voglio nella mia vita, adesso e domani e non voglio fare cose che mi costringano a troncare a prescindere. Ma ovviamente un ti voglio bene alla mia Alfa viene detto...ah, lei torna dal meccanico la prossima settimana, revisionata e con le regolazioni a puntino, non vedo l'ora di provare la carburazione.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Essere sinceri con l'amante?? E da domani in poi bisogna dire anche "ti voglio bene" alle mignotte per farle sentire bene.
> ma va la, l'uso e consumo dell'amante finisce nel letto, se io sapessi che sto andando con una persona che tradisce non mi aspetterei rispetto da quella, come farlo se non rispetta neppure quel coglione/cogliona che vive con lui/lei?
> L'importante è sapere chi si ha davanti, un mentitore di natura che poco vale come persona magari, ma a letto vale un minimo e per quello che viene usato, perchè tra amanti alla fine ci si USA, null'altro, rapporti inutili che non hanno senso a venire, non portano futuro e che prima o poi dovranno essere per sempre troncati.
> Poi ovviamente mi sbaglio e tutti mi diranno che si deve portare rispetto alle persone, ma io non sono dell'idea, io porto rispetto solo a chi decido di portare rispetto e il tutto dipende dalla sua natura.



E' che tu sei, sostanzialmente, un caso limite. Limitissimo.


----------



## oscuro (4 Ottobre 2012)

*Joey*

Joey, deniele è un caso limite...ma non il solo...sicuramente estremizza all'inverosimile,ma non ci prende neanche per il sedere con teorie astruse e ridicole.....!!


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Joey, deniele è un caso limite...ma non il solo...sicuramente estremizza all'inverosimile,ma non ci prende neanche per il sedere con teorie astruse e ridicole.....!!



Si, per carità. Ci mancherebbe.


----------



## KaiserSoze (4 Ottobre 2012)

Penso che qualcuno si sia finalmente avvicinato alla condizione reale.

Mettiamo il caso che il traditore voglia semplicemente "lo scambio di fluidi" come ha detto qualcuno, a quale scopo aprire la conversazioni a dettagli della propria vita? Non solo, sarò assolutamente impopolare ma la cosa non mi spaventa, ma senza dubbio ci sono molte donne che non approverebbero un rapporto con un uomo sposato, ma approverebbero un rapporto magari di una notte o di una settimana con un uomo che non lo è.

Sì, lo so...è una "menzogna talmente vile" da non poter essere neanche commentata...ma come diceva il Riccardo III di Shakespeare "sono talmente immerso nel sangue che un peccato lava via un altro"....se non altro spero di aver chiarito che per ogni azione c'è una causa ben precisa.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Penso che qualcuno si sia finalmente avvicinato alla condizione reale.
> 
> Mettiamo il caso che il traditore voglia semplicemente "lo scambio di fluidi" come ha detto qualcuno, a quale scopo aprire la conversazioni a dettagli della propria vita? Non solo, sarò assolutamente impopolare ma la cosa non mi spaventa, ma senza dubbio ci sono molte donne che non approverebbero un rapporto con un uomo sposato, ma approverebbero un rapporto magari di una notte o di una settimana con un uomo che non lo è.
> 
> Sì, lo so...è una "menzogna talmente vile" da non poter essere neanche commentata...ma come diceva il Riccardo III di Shakespeare "sono talmente immerso nel sangue che un peccato lava via un altro"....se non altro spero di aver chiarito che per ogni azione c'è una causa ben precisa.


Non ti si può leggere.......

:bleah:


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2012)

sì, ciao perplesso (tr@deup)





KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Penso che qualcuno si sia finalmente avvicinato alla condizione reale.
> 
> Mettiamo il caso che il traditore voglia semplicemente "lo scambio di fluidi" come ha detto qualcuno, a quale scopo aprire la conversazioni a dettagli della propria vita? Non solo, sarò assolutamente impopolare ma la cosa non mi spaventa, ma senza dubbio ci sono molte donne che non approverebbero un rapporto con un uomo sposato, ma approverebbero un rapporto magari di una notte o di una settimana con un uomo che non lo è.
> 
> Sì, lo so...è una "menzogna talmente vile" da non poter essere neanche commentata...ma come diceva il Riccardo III di Shakespeare "sono talmente immerso nel sangue che un peccato lava via un altro"....se non altro spero di aver chiarito che per ogni azione c'è una causa ben precisa.


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Penso che qualcuno si sia finalmente avvicinato alla condizione reale.
> 
> Mettiamo il caso che il traditore voglia semplicemente "lo scambio di fluidi" come ha detto qualcuno, a quale scopo aprire la conversazioni a dettagli della propria vita? Non solo, sarò assolutamente impopolare ma la cosa non mi spaventa, *ma senza dubbio ci sono molte donne che non approverebbero un rapporto con un uomo sposato, ma approverebbero un rapporto magari di una notte o di una settimana con un uomo che non lo è.
> 
> *Sì, lo so...è una "menzogna talmente vile" da non poter essere neanche commentata...ma come diceva il Riccardo III di Shakespeare "sono talmente immerso nel sangue che un peccato lava via un altro"....se non altro spero di aver chiarito che per ogni azione c'è una causa ben precisa.


però è brutto, perchè non metti l'altra nella condizione di scegliere....


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2012)

mah per me ha ragione Neruda in quella poesia degli amanti felici...

Gli impegni presi e i ruoli sono differenti tra sposati...e amanti no?

Gli amanti si pappano la crema dell'amore e se ne fregano beatamente di tutto il resto...
Cazzo neanche ti poni il problema se l'amante è sincero o meno

Ti basta "quella verità" nascosta

tra le lenzuola di un letto.

Poi ci si guarda e ci si dice miao alla prossima...

Perchè
Se fossi cane bau
Se fossi gatto miao
S'è fatto tardi ciao.

In fondo, diventare l'altra, può aprirci condizioni nuove, insperate e sorprendenti...
Basta cogliere sempre la palla al balzo...
E saperla passare quando è ora no?

Però brutto mentire al marito o alla moglie no?
Peccati contro l'amore
E non si possono perdonare.

Ma mentire ragazzi è una cosa
Dover fornire il rendiconto quotidiano di ogni nostro respiro
è' un'altra no?


----------



## KaiserSoze (4 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> però è brutto, perchè non metti l'altra nella condizione di scegliere....



Questo è vero. Ma probabilmente sono talmente malvagio che riesco a passare sopra a questo effetto senza soffrirci troppo...e senza sensi di colpa.

A parte gli scherzi...quando si mente all'interno di una menzogna probabilmente il fatto di mentire pesa anche meno.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

grazie per gli ultimi rubini

una manica di moralisti è più simpatica di molti di voi


----------



## oscuro (4 Ottobre 2012)

*Kaiser*

Le persone malvagie son quelle che hanno presnuzione di essere per bene...!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ti si può leggere.......
> 
> :bleah:



mi associo

:bleah::bleah::bleah:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, ciao perplesso (tr@deup)



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## KaiserSoze (4 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Le persone malvagie son quelle che hanno presnuzione di essere per bene...!


E viceversa?

Lo so...come so bene che qui nulla è come sembra. Quasi quanto nella vita vera.


----------



## oscuro (4 Ottobre 2012)

*Kaiser*

Non saprei...qualcosa è come ti appare....ci son i soliti scemi che si pongono per quello che sono...ed io sono il primo...:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> E viceversa?
> 
> Lo so...come so bene che qui nulla è come sembra. Quasi quanto nella vita vera.



sono d'accordo: nulla è come sembra se racconti palle quando non ce n'è bisogno


----------



## KaiserSoze (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono d'accordo: nulla è come sembra se racconti palle quando non ce n'è bisogno



Certamente...! Su quello non ci sono dubbi.


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao a tutti...scrivo qui perchè sto vivendo una situazione paradossale che ogni giorno mi logora sempre di più ma non posso parlarne con nessuno...
> 
> sono diventata l'amante del mio ex. siamo stati insieme quasi 4 anni... lui mi ha lasciata quest'estate ma abbiamo comunque
> continuato a vederci...ho scoperto da poco che lui è fidanzato con una da 4 mesi..l'ho saputo entrando nel suo facebook, ci sto male perchè non posso dirgli che so tutto, non voglio perderlo..pur sapendo di essere "l'altra". e dire che una volta eravamo insieme ...ora sono la sua amante.
> ...



non so in quale regione vivi per cui non posso consigliarti quale, scegli tra questi quello che ti è più vicino: Il Po: ; l'Adige; L'Arno; Il Tevere ; Il Volturno..e buona fortuna   .:up:


----------



## KaiserSoze (4 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> non so in quale regione vivi per cui non posso consigliarti quale, scegli tra questi quello che ti è più vicino: Il Po: ; l'Adige; L'Arno; Il Tevere ; Il Volturno..e buona fortuna   .:up:



Ah ah ah ah....molto carina, questa....ne terrò conto, grazie!!


----------



## exStermy (4 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> non so in quale regione vivi per cui non posso consigliarti quale, scegli tra questi quello che ti è più vicino: Il Po: ; l'Adige; L'Arno; Il Tevere ; Il Volturno..e buona fortuna   .:up:


per me se sbatte de meno se sale sur terrazzo...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Ah ah ah ah....molto carina, questa....ne terrò conto, grazie!!


 buongiorno Soze è un piacere trovarti:up:


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No



e non ha mai fatto pressioni?


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Registrati.
> O vedi di andare a fare in culo, va.


a vai...


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, ciao perplesso (tr@deup)




e chen te lo sei dimenticato?


per quanto sia importante al fin..


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> grazie per gli ultimi rubini
> 
> una manica di moralisti è più simpatica di molti di voi


beccate sto verde.


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> E viceversa?
> 
> Lo so...come so bene che qui nulla è come sembra. Quasi quanto nella vita vera.




ora tocca Schnitzler..:dorme:


ma te stesso, senza il desiderio di apparire A O B...mai eh ?


è vero anche sei migliorato rispetto ad anni fa, ma è un peccato, perchè ti perdi e ci perdiamo il meglio di te.


poi boh..fa come cazzo ti pare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e non ha mai fatto pressioni?


mai


----------



## Daniele (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono d'accordo: nulla è come sembra se racconti palle quando non ce n'è bisogno


Ti ho approvato Chiara, questa frase è semplice  ma efficiace.
Ciao


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mai



mi permetto ancora di avvalorare il mio stupore : e sei certa che non ti abbia tradito a sua volta? o non ti interessa Chiara.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> mi permetto ancora di avvalorare il mio stupore : e sei certa che non ti abbia tradito a sua volta? o non ti interessa Chiara.


Scusa se mi intrometto.... Non capisco lo stupore.
Conoscendo la sincerità con cui chiara si pone qui credo che lo favcia anche nei suoi rapporti.. Quindi perché un uomo che la frequenta dovrebbe fare pressioni?


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa se mi intrometto.... Non capisco lo stupore.
> Conoscendo la sincerità con cui chiara si pone qui credo che lo favcia anche nei suoi rapporti.. Quindi perché un uomo che la frequenta dovrebbe fare pressioni?



ma io mi sto stupendo non di Chiara .

Io stavo con uno separato e cavoli se mi faceva pressioni.


io sono stupita del fatto che questi sia cosi comprensivo.


----------



## Duchessa (4 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ti si può leggere.......
> 
> :bleah:


ma sì, leggiamo..  chi è giovane, sano e fortunato si sente invulnerabile.
MA.
C'è un tempo per ogni cosa e ogni cosa ha il suo tempo.
Invece di vomitare io aspetto..


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma io mi sto stupendo non di Chiara .
> 
> Io stavo con uno separato e cavoli se mi faceva pressioni.
> 
> ...



non prendere tutto per oro colato


----------



## Duchessa (4 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma io mi sto stupendo non di Chiara .
> 
> Io stavo con uno separato e cavoli se mi faceva pressioni.
> 
> ...


Non stupirti. Puoi aggiungermi alla statistica.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> non prendere tutto per oro colato



spiace, ma lui fa OroColato di secondo nome


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> spiace, ma lui fa OroColato di secondo nome


io credevo facesse Oratcolata di secondo nome


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> spiace, ma lui fa OroColato di secondo nome


sivvabbè..ma mi dici se t interessa che ti tradisca o meno?


sincera pero':smile:


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> ma sì, leggiamo..  chi è giovane, sano e fortunato si sente invulnerabile.
> MA.
> C'è un tempo per ogni cosa e ogni cosa ha il suo tempo.
> Invece di vomitare io aspetto..


Duchessa, no credo che sia cosi giovane, almeno anagraficamente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> sivvabbè..ma mi dici se t interessa che ti tradisca o meno?
> 
> 
> sincera pero':smile:



mi interessa eccome
lui non mi deve tradire

deve dirmi che ha trovato la donna della sua vita e io glielo consegnerò


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi interessa eccome
> lui non mi deve tradire
> 
> deve dirmi che ha trovato la donna della sua vita e io glielo consegnerò






Ecco, mo' ci siamo.



Brava.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi interessa eccome
> lui non mi deve tradire
> 
> deve dirmi che ha trovato la donna della sua vita e io glielo consegnerò



Ecchè  esagerata...


----------



## lothar57 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi interessa eccome
> lui non mi deve tradire
> 
> deve dirmi che ha trovato la donna della sua vita e io glielo consegnerò


ù
ciao Chiaretta...scusa ma nn tempo ne voglia di leggere le 60pag scritte nel pom......

intendi marito o amante??


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi interessa eccome
> *lui non mi deve tradire*
> 
> deve dirmi che ha trovato la donna della sua vita e io glielo consegnerò


non ho seguito tuttissimo.

Il neretto.
E' serio?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ù
> ciao Chiaretta...scusa ma nn tempo ne voglia di leggere le 60pag scritte nel pom......
> 
> intendi marito o amante??



ciao lothar

amante


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non ho seguito tuttissimo.
> 
> Il neretto.
> E' serio?



serissimo

nel senso che non ne ha bisogno





come osi non aver letto tutto tuttissimo?
ripassa, divina Asinella :singleeye:


puoi perderti i miei interventi solo per:

1. un maschio alfa da broccolare
2. te la stai facendo con un'erba irresistibile
3. sei in motel con manager


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> serissimo
> 
> *nel senso che non ne ha bisogno
> *
> ...


ed anche oggi abbiamo capito che 
le contraddizioni appartengono a traditi e traditori .
e andiamo a casa soddisfatti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ed anche oggi abbiamo capito che
> le contraddizioni appartengono a traditi e traditori .
> e andiamo a casa soddisfatti


ci mancherebbe

dove starebbe la contraddizione?


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ci mancherebbe
> 
> dove starebbe la contraddizione?


*nel bisogno* di tradire.
attribuisci a tuo marito mancanze in questo senso ?avessi un altro uomo quindi non tradiresti.
ma eviterei di perderci in discorsi di questo tipo, tanto rimarrebbero strade parallele ;non dobbiamo convincerci di qualcosa.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> serissimo
> 
> nel senso che non ne ha bisogno
> 
> ...



ahahahah..ma dai che ti frega scusa???gli/le amanti sono il nulla...personalemnte frega zero sotto zero..mica sarai anche tu innnnnaaammmmmmoooorata???....:smile:sei una :smile:manager in gonnella forse???


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahah..ma dai che ti frega scusa???gli/*le amanti sono il nulla*...personalemnte frega zero sotto zero..mica sarai anche tu innnnnaaammmmmmoooorata???....:smile:sei una :smile:manager in gonnella forse???


voilà


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> serissimo
> 
> *nel senso che non ne ha bisogno*
> 
> ...



davvero?
Gli basta il sesso con te anche come frequenza?
Cioè.
Tu pretendi fedeltà da lui? il tuo amante?

(me la sto facendo con un erba fantastica)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> *nel bisogno* di tradire.
> attribuisci a tuo marito mancanze in questo senso ?avessi un altro uomo quindi non tradiresti.
> ma eviterei di perderci in discorsi di questo tipo, tanto rimarrebbero strade parallele ;non dobbiamo convincerci di qualcosa.


capito

in realtà devo prendere atto che molte donne potrebbero dargli più di me, in alcuni aspetti

dipende da quello che cerca lui


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> capito
> 
> in realtà *devo prendere atto che molte donne potrebbero dargli più di me, in alcuni aspetti
> *
> dipende da quello che cerca lui


che strana cosa..
sai che ragionando così tutti dovremmo farlo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> davvero?
> Gli basta il sesso con te anche come frequenza?
> Cioè.
> Tu pretendi fedeltà da lui? il tuo amante?
> ...



non pretendo niente
prendo atto di quello che mi viene elargito, che non è poco


se gli basto dovrebbe dirlo lui


----------



## lothar57 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non pretendo niente
> prendo atto di quello che mi viene elargito, che non è poco
> 
> 
> se gli basto dovrebbe dirlo lui



e tu???...non dirmi che se trovi ulteriori amanti ti tiri indietro perche'pensi  a lui....non ti vedo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e tu???...non dirmi che se trovi ulteriori amanti ti tiri indietro perche'pensi  a lui....non ti vedo



non vedo perchè no, lothar 

magari in alcune fasi della vita va bene anche così


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non pretendo niente
> prendo atto di quello che mi viene elargito, che non è poco
> 
> 
> se gli basto dovrebbe dirlo lui


ma sarebbe un problema se lui andasse con un altra?
E se tu andassi con un altro?

Scusa le mille domande ma sento qualcosa di stridente.:unhappy:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non vedo perchè no, lothar
> 
> magari in alcune fasi della vita va bene anche così



...be'tu e la Tebana invornita siete brave allora..fedeli all'amante..ma non al marito...aahhahahah..questa e'grossa...ma si puo'?? io non uso sti riguardi......vi siete rammolite Divine di periferia...:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ...be'tu e la Tebana invornita siete brave allora..fedeli all'amante..ma non al marito...aahhahahah..questa e'grossa...ma si puo'?? io non uso sti riguardi......vi siete rammolite Divine di periferia...:smile::smile::smile::smile:


io non ho mai detto che sono fedele a manager e non pretendo certo che lo sia lui.


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

*Lothar*

per quanto ne sai io posso zompare da un letto all'altro senza scriverlo.

o no...


----------



## lothar57 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io non ho mai detto che sono fedele a manager e non pretendo certo che lo sia lui.


ah si? allora rispondi in fretta che ho  altro da fare e sn stato anche troppo qua'....da quanti mesi filate??e quanti altrii uomini hai avuto da allora??verita'pero'..parla donna!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma sarebbe un problema se lui andasse con un altra?
> E se tu andassi con un altro?
> 
> Scusa le mille domande ma sento qualcosa di stridente.:unhappy:



non sono domande che io mi pongo a priori
quando il problema si presenterà lo affronterò

ma non credo che sarebbe un grosso problema, per me


diciamo che a parte alcune regole fondamentali che per esempio con lui non ho dovuto nemmeno ripetere
( per dare solo una pallida idea della sua intelligenza)
non mi piace definire i ruoli a priori




e che cazzo.....


mica siamo in una fottutissima commedia di Plauto, spero


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ...be'tu e la Tebana invornita siete brave allora..fedeli all'amante..ma non al marito...aahhahahah..questa e'grossa...ma si puo'?? io non uso sti riguardi......vi siete rammolite Divine di periferia...:smile::smile::smile::smile:


Oddio noooo.....
fedeli all'amate é come dire "diversamente fedeli"
Non ci credo




Tebe ha detto:


> io non ho mai detto che sono fedele a manager e non pretendo certo che lo sia lui.



Ot dell'ot....
ma sei Tebe ....
minerva
Minerva che si È impossessata di tTebe 
tebe che si é impossessata di minerva...

O di nuovo oggi ho bevuto troppo the?



Pardon mi sa che la salvia mi sta dando delle allucinazioni!!
per un momento avevi l'avatar di minerva e nella firma al posto della faccina c'era il tuo avatar 
che chiedeva aiuto....

Mi defilo và...

Mi sono fatta una minestra di erbette per cena ma non so se è il caso di cenare...


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ah si? allora rispondi in fretta che ho  altro da fare e sn stato anche troppo qua'....da quanti mesi filate??e q*uanti altrii uomini hai avuto da allora*??verita'pero'..parla donna!!!



Nemmeno tu scrivi tutto immagino, quindi non pretendere da una traditrice un  informazione che non vuole darti.
Se avessi voluto darla, l'informazione e altro, l'avrei scritto.
Qui dentro non c'è la mia vita.
C'è quella che decido di raccontare.


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non sono domande che io mi pongo a priori
> *quando il problema si presenterà lo affronterò*
> 
> ma non credo che sarebbe un grosso problema, per me
> ...



ok.
Però tu lo giudichi "un problema"

Io nemmeno quello.

Abbiamo trovato una divina differenza  nel tradire:carneval:


----------



## Tuba (4 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ah si? allora rispondi in fretta che ho  altro da fare e sn stato anche troppo qua'....da quanti mesi filate??e quanti altrii uomini hai avuto da allora??verita'pero'..parla donna!!!


Lothar, ma mica è questione di mettere le tacche sulle Guest Star, come i pistoleri facevano sulle impugnature delle loro colt, o i piloti sulle carlinghe dei loro aerei. 

Di solito si agisce in base al proprio sentire, al proprio stato d'animo, all'allineamento di pianeti........

Detta terra terra, parlando a titolo personale, ci sono periodi in cui mi scoperei tutto quello che si muove e periodi in cui posso pure mandare in bianco qualcuna.....


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Lothar, ma mica è questione di mettere le tacche sulle Guest Star, come i pistoleri facevano sulle impugnature delle loro colt, o i piloti sulle carlinghe dei loro aerei.
> 
> Di solito si agisce in base al proprio sentire, al proprio stato d'animo, all'allineamento di pianeti........
> 
> Detta terra terra, parlando a titolo personale, ci sono periodi in cui mi scoperei tutto quello che si muove e periodi in cui posso pure mandare in bianco qualcuna.....



tu quante tacche hai al pipino?



:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2012)

Bah.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok.
> Però tu lo giudichi "un problema"
> 
> Io nemmeno quello.
> ...



non lo trovi un problema con manager, permetti
non era mai stato un problema neanche per me, prima......



ma tante cose non dipendono da me: 
potrei avere un'altra carriera dopo che lui avrà trovato la donna della sua vita :carneval:






comunque la differenza è bella, siamo divine diversamente


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Lothar, ma mica è questione di mettere le tacche sulle Guest Star, come i pistoleri facevano sulle impugnature delle loro colt, o i piloti sulle carlinghe dei loro aerei.
> 
> Di solito si agisce in base al proprio sentire, al proprio stato d'animo, *all'allineamento di pianeti........*
> 
> Detta terra terra, parlando a titolo personale, ci sono periodi in cui mi scoperei tutto quello che si muove e periodi in cui posso pure mandare in bianco qualcuna.....



soprattutto a quello

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Nemmeno tu scrivi tutto immagino, quindi non pretendere da una traditrice un informazione che non vuole darti.
> Se avessi voluto darla, l'informazione e altro, l'avrei scritto.
> Qui dentro non c'è la mia vita.
> C'è quella che decido di raccontare.



tutto??io non ho mai scritto niente....e ci mancherebbe!..l'ho scritto a te in mp..non ricordi gioia???

ahahahh.daiiii Tebe ..nel blog scrivi anche quante volte vai in bagno ormai:smile:..se avessi cornificato manag e raddoppiato quello che ha in testa:corna:mattia stambeccon e re degli alci...l'avresti scritto 1 min dopo...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tutto??io non ho mai scritto niente....e ci mancherebbe!..l'ho scritto a te in mp..non ricordi gioia???
> 
> ahahahh.daiiii Tebe ..nel blog scrivi anche quante volte vai in bagno ormai:smile:..se avessi cornificato manag e raddoppiato quello che ha in testa:corna:mattia stambeccon e re degli alci...l'avresti scritto 1 min dopo...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


questo e'probabile


----------



## KaiserSoze (4 Ottobre 2012)

Mattia Stambeccon?


----------



## free (4 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Penso che qualcuno si sia finalmente avvicinato alla condizione reale.
> 
> Mettiamo il caso che il traditore voglia semplicemente "lo scambio di fluidi" come ha detto qualcuno, a quale scopo aprire la conversazioni a dettagli della propria vita? Non solo, sarò assolutamente impopolare ma la cosa non mi spaventa, ma senza dubbio ci sono molte donne che non approverebbero un rapporto con un uomo sposato, ma approverebbero un rapporto magari di una notte o di una settimana con un uomo che non lo è.
> 
> Sì, lo so...è una "menzogna talmente vile" da non poter essere neanche commentata...ma come diceva il Riccardo III di Shakespeare "sono talmente immerso nel sangue che un peccato lava via un altro"....se non altro spero di aver chiarito che per ogni azione c'è una causa ben precisa.



guarda, sai cosa c'è che non va, secondo me?
la tetraggine di fondo di menzogne dette senza alcun costrutto, tanto per rimestare nel torbido...
tu sembri solo interessato ad un automatismo terra terra
sangue, peccati, ma che è?

invece, secondo me, gli amanti dovrebbero rappresentare una gioia, un puro piacere, e le parole che si scambiano dovrebbero essere l'espressione di animo lieto...anche se _ciò che si dicono gli amanti conviene scriverlo nel vento o nell'acqua che scorre _


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tutto??io non ho mai scritto niente....e ci mancherebbe!..l'ho scritto a te in mp..non ricordi gioia???
> 
> ahahahh.daiiii Tebe ..nel blog scrivi anche quante volte vai in bagno ormai:smile:..se avessi cornificato manag e raddoppiato quello che ha in testa:corna:mattia stambeccon e re degli alci...*l'avresti scritto 1 min dopo...*:carneval::carneval::carneval:



tu dici?
Ok


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> questo e'probabile



Certo, ma...puoi averne la certezza?
Ovviamente. No.


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ho cambiato idea.
Sono fedele a manager, ma non a mattia.








Ottimo


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Non stupirti. Puoi aggiungermi alla statistica.





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non sono domande che io mi pongo a priori
> quando il problema si presenterà lo affronterò
> 
> ma non credo che sarebbe un grosso problema, per me
> ...



ma di Pirandello si.


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Ottobre 2012)

comunque, con tutta la buona volontà non vi seguo. 



l unica cosa chiara è che riuscite ad assecondare i vostri bisogni rimanendo il pace con vuoi stessi.



In fondo vi invidio, senza acrimonia ovviamente, perchè se questo vi da serenità e i vostri uomini si sentono comunque a loro agio tutto il resto è relativo.

la posizione di lothar mi fa proprio schifo, scusa L. se sono schietta, ma attribuire un valore zero, e alla persona come alla relazione che hai con queste persone mi fa davvero schifo. schifo per la presenza di un rispetto che è solo formale da parte tua verso la l altro di te. 

questo è un uso ( condiviso da chi ti assomiglia ) e un abuso di chi è vittima inconsapevole di questo comportamento.


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho cambiato idea.
> Sono fedele a manager, ma non a mattia.
> 
> 
> ...





e mo' ti sei illuminata .bon.


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Ottobre 2012)

:blank:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> grazie per gli ultimi rubini
> 
> una manica di moralisti è più simpatica di molti di voi


non credo si tratti di moralisti.  Forse qualcuno della motorizzazione civile.


----------



## dammi un nome (5 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> grazie per gli ultimi rubini
> 
> una manica di moralisti è più simpatica di molti di voi


io solo smeraldi - e non lo dico per leccare.


----------



## dammi un nome (5 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non credo si tratti di moralisti.  Forse qualcuno della motorizzazione civile.


:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non credo si tratti di moralisti.  Forse qualcuno della motorizzazione civile.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Donna mi hai fatto ridere
Ogni propsperità per te...


----------



## Marina60 (5 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> A un'amante serve come a tutte le persone il rispetto.
> Se vado a letto con un uomo dico chiaramente chi sono e almeno qual è il mio stato civile. Credo che a lui serva saperlo.......
> Ovvio che se per amante parli di una che incontri una sera ti scopi e non la rivedi più il discorso cambia


:up::up::up:


----------



## Spider (5 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> :up::up::up:


ciao marina,
ma allora sei dei nostri!
che cazzo ti quoti, non compriendo?

farfy distingue addirittura...

allora c'è l'amante,
il trombamico
e quello da una botta e via...
con qualcuno si và oltre la trombata,
certo non oltre... la menzogna.
voi ne fate un problema di menzogna fisica..
la menzogna è tutta spirituale.
a quel punto non ci sono più distinzioni.


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao a tutti...scrivo qui perchè sto vivendo una situazione paradossale che ogni giorno mi logora sempre di più ma non posso parlarne con nessuno...
> 
> sono diventata l'amante del mio ex. siamo stati insieme quasi 4 anni... lui mi ha lasciata quest'estate ma abbiamo comunque
> continuato a vederci...ho scoperto da poco che lui è fidanzato con una da 4 mesi..l'ho saputo entrando nel suo facebook, ci sto male perchè non posso dirgli che so tutto, non voglio perderlo..pur sapendo di essere "l'altra". e dire che una volta eravamo insieme ...ora sono la sua amante.
> ...



e cosi ci hai mollato.


certo che dai soddisfazioni tu:mrgreen:


----------

